
Comedy Theory - rayalez
https://medium.com/@rayalez/comedy-theory-fd142076657e
======
rayalez
I am trying to understand how comedy works, and this is my first attempt to
express the ideas I have about it.

I'm not a neuroscientist, and I'm sure everything is much more complicated,
and my theory can be totally incomplete and mistaken, but I think it has some
useful epiphanies that explain a lot of things.

I am still working on it and trying to figure it out, and now I'm looking for
some feedback/ideas, I really want to talk to some smart people about the
subject.

Please let me know what you think. Any criticism/questions that you have,
anything that is unclear or can be better explained, any thoughts/ideas would
be very valuable to me!

